# new kid



## mathews95 (Jan 9, 2010)

hi from ia


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hello mathews95 and welcome to Archery talk :welcome:


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

hey, welcome


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

welcome to the at family


----------



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

howdy mathews95 welcome to AT!


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

welcome aboard


----------



## kody10 (Apr 24, 2009)

welcome to AT!:welcome:


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Welcome to AT!!:welcomesign:


----------



## mathews95 (Jan 9, 2010)

thanks should be fun


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

welcome! any questions? dont hesitate to ask!


----------



## mathews95 (Jan 9, 2010)

nope,i think i got it figerd out


----------



## archery v.i.p. (Jan 7, 2010)

Hello I am new to archery talk too:teeth:


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

WELCOME TO AT:darkbeer:


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Welcome to Archery Talk, if you have any questions please PM (private message) me.


----------



## Nick Naberhaus (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi ethan welcome to archery talk


----------



## WillerickAC (Nov 24, 2015)

Welcome!


ALEX


----------



## catcherarcher (Sep 23, 2014)

Hello!


Sent from my cellular communication technology


----------

